# Black Tank Drain Valve Problem



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

When I was winterizing the OB last night I opened up the cap for the drain and water started coming out.
What I noticed is that when I closed the black tank valve the T-handle would pop out a little.
Would this warrant a trip to the dealer since its about a 90 minute drive? Or is there something I could do to fix this myself.
The tank has only had water ran though it.

UPDATE
Just got off the phone with the dealer service department and they think that something from the factory got in the pipe and is stopping the valve from closing all the way. What they suggested is to fill the tank up and drain it to see if it breaks free.
And there also may be something under the trailer catching the rod for the handle like foam or something.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> When I was winterizing the OB last night I opened up the cap for the drain and water started coming out.
> What I noticed is that when I closed the black tank valve the T-handle would pop out a little.
> Would this warrant a trip to the dealer since its about a 90 minute drive? Or is there something I could do to fix this myself.
> The tank has only had water ran though it.
> ...


Yeah...try it out. But this is nothing to fiddle with. Sanitation issues are problematic. You could put a second valve at the actual opening, but see if it can get fixed first.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...68&src=SRQB

Bob


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

How much water came out? a little is to be expected, maybe 1 or 2 ounces. 
Regards, glenn


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I am not worried about water coming out.
The valve won't stay closed. When I push it in, it almost acts like is is spring loaded and pops back open a little.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you have a plumber friend with a optical snake you could look up the pipe at the valve and take a look. If its under warr, I would take it back since its winter now.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, that is a good idea, my neighbor is a plumber I will have to ask if he has a scope!
It's winter but we still want to use it and even the dealer said that is they have someone up near my home they will stop by and fix it at my house! That is service.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I filled the black tank with water yesterday and opened the valve, took over an hour to drain the tank.
How fast should the water be flowing out? Hopefully I will hear from the dealer today.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

jasonrebecca said:


> How fast should the water be flowing out?


Like a rushing river. Sounds like you have some form of debris in there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Sounds like you have some form of debris in there.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

No Yuk in there. Only thing ever in the tanks has been water.
The trailer hasn't been used yet. I want to get the problem fixed before we use it.

Gilligan must of ran the drain pipes on my OB.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> No Yuk in there. Only thing ever in the tanks has been water.
> The trailer hasn't been used yet. I want to get the problem fixed before we use it.
> 
> Gilligan must of ran the drain pipes on my OB.


Agreed...you must have some kind of other crap in the crap tank. Did you try a simple plumbing snake?

Bob


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Tanks empty in much less than an hour. Not sure, but 5-10 minutes sounds more like it, unless I can't tell time.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

jasonrebecca said:


> I filled the black tank with water yesterday and opened the valve, took over an hour to drain the tank.
> How fast should the water be flowing out? Hopefully I will hear from the dealer today.


Obviously there is a blockage of some kind. But when the valve was closed did it leak? A full tank will woosh with water, put a rock or something heavy on the other end to hold the end cap on the drain or you can make a big mess.

Good luck but I'd go with the dealer repair at my house if I were you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There are devices that allow you to send water back up the drain (Flush King?), but if there was something wrong from the factory, I might be a little worried about forcing the water back up.

Seems like a trip back to the dealer is in order.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

The valve doesn't close all the way, when you push it in it pops back out about 1 inch. It does leak water out of the valve, just not the cap.

After talking with the entire service department yesterday and with Keystone, the OB will be going to the shop to get repaired after the Thanksgiving holiday. They wanted to make sure everything they need to fix the problem will be available to them.
And Keystone said that the valve is bad and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> The valve doesn't close all the way, when you push it in it pops back out about 1 inch. It does leak water out of the valve, just not the cap.
> 
> After talking with the entire service department yesterday and with Keystone, the OB will be going to the shop to get repaired after the Thanksgiving holiday. They wanted to make sure everything they need to fix the problem will be available to them.
> And Keystone said that the valve is bad and needs to be replaced.


Please let us know the final outcome.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good call on letting the dealer handle it. Keep us posted.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, took it in on Friday, And when I got there all of our doors were open on the inside, I know I didn't drive like a crazy man. I am a very cautious driver. So they are going to address the weak door latches as well as the tank issue and the toilet doesn't hold water.
I put some pink stuff in there just in case and a few minutes later it was gone.

There was also a gouge in the corner trim on the outside rear of the OB that was noted on our PDI that they are going to replace as well.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like they can handle it. Common problems with the tanks are the guy who drills the holes in it with the hole saw lets the plastic disks fall in. They will then work their way to the drain vlave and obstruct the flow. They can also keep the valve from closing completely depending on how they are wedged.









Nice catch on finding it before you had a full black tank!!!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Just got a call from the dealer...
The valve was actually cracked, they are going to hold on to it for me so I can take a look at it.
Shows how good QC is at the mfgr. end of it.
The seal on the toilet was bad as well, so that was replaced.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Just got a call from the dealer...
> The valve was actually cracked, they are going to hold on to it for me so I can take a look at it.
> Shows how good QC is at the mfgr. end of it.
> The seal on the toilet was bad as well, so that was replaced.


Good news i suppose! Easy fixes. Now just drive slower and the door issue will be resolved as well.....


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Got the OB back this morning. They had to replace both tank valves. The actual sliding part of the valve was broken. The toilet seal was replaced and the outside corner trim was replaced. They put a better catch on the medicine cabinet. 
Time to install the Quickie Flush!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Best do that QF install before you use the tank.

Congrats on getting the Outback home where she belongs.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it back all fixed up and ready to go!! Enjoy!!


----------

